# -



## jw (Jun 1, 2014)

-


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 1, 2014)

"Easy, like Sabbath morning."

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZackF (Jun 1, 2014)

I am curious if Pastors usually find the Sabbath "easy."


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 1, 2014)

Or if they should? I think they should, but maybe it is not very possible.


----------



## MW (Jun 1, 2014)

To follow through on the application of Matt. 11. the more laborious and heavy laden the day is for a Pastor, the sweeter and easier the rest in and by the Lord, as long as he does indeed come unto Him.


----------

